# Shired, horseshoe, cedar key



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

menzor29 said:


> Had a couple buddy's move recently and that kinda has left a void for fly fishing partners. All my other friends are either terrified of the ocean or dislike fishing or suck at it which has made for uncomfortable situations on the boat. The wife loves going but but she's not much for polling a skiff or any serious fishing. Any groups or people etc.... Willing to share/trade knowledge of the area and mainly fly fish? Base of operations for me is shired been going there since I moved to north central Florida 10yrs ago and I feel it's a great location to launch from and my skiff has no trouble getting in and out of the creek. Just casting to see if there is any friendly folks who enjoy saltwater therapy. Please no weirdos.


pm sent


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I primarily fish Waccasassa and Shired but I don't fly fish. If you fish there frequently on the weekends then we've probably shared a creek a time or two.


----------

